# MPC 1972 Dodge Supercharger



## Targallian (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I didn't see a post about this, so I hope I'm not covering something already discussed here.

I'm wanted to build a Dodge Charger (CIRCA 1971-1974) as seen in the TV show Burn Notice. The old MPC 1972 Supercharger is the closest I've seen, although I've only seen pictures online. Is anyone here familiar with the kit enough to tell me if this is a good match?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Cant answer your question Targallia, Sorry, "BUT GOT TO LOVE THOSE CHARGER BUILDS".....done a few my self now, and more on the way as well, all I can say is, 
Good On Yeah Mate.......And Lets see some pictures of it as you building it,.....Or at lest some and the ending result as well, if you would, kind of the way we roll around these parts....

Ian


----------



## Targallian (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, Ian. (Jethro Tull fan? If so, then excellent!) I'm new to the car building scene but enjoying what little bit I've done. The body of the AMT 71 charger looks right, but the hood is all wrong. Found the old Supercharger on eBay. The hood looks right, and I think the body is a good match but not 100% sure. I'm hoping some here will have some good input.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Some one will get to you my friend, Give them time, AND WELCOME TO THE FORM BUY THE WAY, you will enjoy posting here, there are some real Model guys and gals here as well, there always happy to help, 
(And So Am I, Just Ask) and don't take any of it the wrong was as well, Take it With a grain of salt I say, there only trying to help, even if it don't look like it at the time,....lol..... And YES I am a Tull fan, BIG TIME, 
seen Ian Anderson over 20 times live now, Both As JETHRO TULL and Ian Anderson, as well as anything you might wont to know and even stuff you didn't wont to know,...lol... I can fill you in on it for sure, about Ian Anderson that is Or Jethro Tull....The Mozart Of Are time he is, I SAY.......I think I have Everything They Or He has put on Cd my self in my collection now,......Imports Bootlegs and everything between... ON CD...
now that's obsessed dude.....and LOVING IT....I would say Im in to Jethro Tull now would'nt you, lol

Ian


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There are differences between the early '70s and mid '70s model put out by Dodge, like the pillars by the back seat windows.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

if I remember correct the Supercharger is a 73-74 style which is different than the 71-72,I have never seen the show but was curious after seeing your post so via google search it looks to be a 73-74 and the Supercharger looks like a good start


----------



## Targallian (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the responses irishtrek and dakota. That helps a lot. I'd like to hear any other responses other may have.

Irish, I'm assuming you are a Trekkie. If so, I'm a huge Star Trek fan. Most of my model building has been Trek starships. I'm trying to branch out a bit with some cars.

Ian, I too am a Jethro Tull fan, although not as big as you. I'm a big fan of progressive rock in general (Yes, Rush, Gentle Giant, Genesis with Peter Gabriel, etc.). Its always nice to meet someone with great musical taste.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I LOVE GABRIEL, how could you not, I do feel sorry for Anyone who cant find at lest something that moves them when they hear him perform, If they only give his music a chance they would see that in an instant, (THAT SOUND) no one can reproduce. You have no doubt felt the lose of Gary Moore then, I should think, as well as Ronnie James Dio, I know he's a little hard to take, BUT if you like Pert and rush you no doubt know those others as well........And Gary, Man he could tare those strings Off any axe....One of the BEST there has ever been, Or ever will...I my self have been playing Drums for over 25 years...as well as blues guitar.
Ian,


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I picked up one of these kits for a Burn Notice build. The windows have a very dark tint and the wheels need to be replaced, otherwise it's a pretty close match. I'll see if I can get some photos this weekend if you want to see more before you buy one.


----------



## Targallian (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info Spencer! I'd love to see the photos if you can get them up. I also would be interested in knowing where you go the replacement wheels. I'm looking forward to hearing more.

Ian, yes, it's been a rough few months with the lose of some great musicians. I'm a professor of music (saxophone is my main instrument, but I also play keyboards). I'm currently teaching a Rock Music History class, and we listened to a little Thin Lizzy in class after Moore's passing. We just wrapped up early-mid 70s English prog rock. About start discussing Steely Dan when we return from spring break.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't mean to change the BUILD SUBJECT HERE, but You sound like A mind I would love to pick some day my friend, Impressive credentials indeed that only a few could boast, I'm no stranger to Rock history my self, NEVER took any classes on the subject But the Street can teach you As much if not more in some cases, Hope you don't mind if this 25 year plus Mid aged Drummer asked you any questions on the subject from time to time, Would love to learn more after more then 40 years on this planet now, COULD ALWAYS LEARNING MY SELF,and let me know if your looking for any information you cant find in those books as well, I have spent my life studding on the street this very same subject of All the master my self, You know that makes TWO from Thin Lizzy we have lost now, Hope we don't lose anymore.....
.....Do Have one Quick Question for you if you don't mind before I go, Who where all the members of GAMMA, I know about Sammy and Ronnie, who else, and where are they now, Are any of them still playing, 
MAN THAT BAND ROCKED, cant find a copy of Gamma 3, it shows for sale in deferent places still, BUT NO ONE CAN GET IT, (OUT OF PRINT) I would guess, I have heard Gamma 4, was a reunion recording, and was a bust as well, (need to hear it for my self to tell) BUT I NEED A COPY OF GAMMA 3, One and Two ROCKED VERY HARD...Some of the best I have ever heard, Very Innovative in so many ways, MANYBE IT JUST ME, but that's how I see it......

Ian


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Targallian said:


> Irish, I'm assuming you are a Trekkie. If so, I'm a huge Star Trek fan. Most of my model building has been Trek starships.


What ever gave you that idea?:wave:
by the way WELCOME to the crazy boards!!!!!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"Oh no, its Santa Barbara All over again",.......Where is "Melvar" when you need him, 
I think they left there Minds behind on that plaint, Not there Bodys,...
Hay is it raining up there in Portland today, It's Snowing down here In the Cascades right now 3000 feet,..
Expexting two feet this weeked...

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Ian Anderson said:


> I LOVE GABRIEL, how could you not, I do feel sorry for Anyone who cant find at lest something that moves them when they hear him perform, If they only give his music a chance they would see that in an instant, (THAT SOUND) no one can reproduce. You have no doubt felt the lose of Gary Moore then, I should think, as well as Ronnie James Dio, I know he's a little hard to take, BUT if you like Pert and rush you no doubt know those others as well........And Gary, Man he could tare those strings Off any axe....One of the BEST there has ever been, Or ever will...I my self have been playing Drums for over 25 years...as well as blues guitar.
> Ian,


nice I'm a huge music fan I even shed a tear when Dio died also a jr blues guitar player myself just wish I would have started many years ago gotta a lot of catchin up to do

another quick note on the Charger the one I built many years ago had clear windows,I think MPC was hit and misc cause I've had some kits with dark windows some clear,also the wheels apper to be just regular magnumn 500s lots of kits have em,the ones from the AMT RR and GTX look pretty nice,I might even have an extra set to part with I'd have to look


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

The Burn Notice Charger is definately a '73/'74 body style. The "C" pillars are different on the cars. The hood on the car is a flat hood with an "A" body Hemi hood scoop on it. The scoop isn't even blended in on the hood, its just placed on top of the hood and fastened down. I've seen two different style wheels on the car, the stock Magnum 500's and a set of mag wheels that can be found in the AMT 1968 Roadrunner kits. Hope that helps. Also, with the high back bucket seats, (having never seen the show) my guess would be a slap stick console automatic. Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

440 dakota said:


> nice I'm a huge music fan I even shed a tear when Dio died also a jr blues guitar player myself just wish I would have started many years ago gotta a lot of catchin up to do


Well I don't wish to take away from the charger build my self here, I love building chargers and I will keep watching this post to help in anyway I can and learn from it my self, Just wont to tell Dakota this, all you can do is go forward you know, Really depends on "HOW BAD" you wont it, Just to learn how play something, Or to become a Master, The world can always use both, what I can tell you is, Study what has been done, Learn from that and your own style will emerge, If its in you You, I'M am sure you Will find Extreme pleaser in playing for as long as you draw air, I have move on my self to Midi recording and Interface on the PC, Bands like YELLO, and KRAFTWERK, My Studio is Called (The Rhythm Divine, Midi & Mix), Mastering and Re-Mastering Reordering and Archiving, I can use and call upon all the talent that comes my way when I come across it, But I still play, So all I can tell you is, ROCK ON DUDE...."Never Say Die"....<------ "BLACK SABBATH"

Ian


_
* Heaven and Hell* 
Sing me a song, you're a singer
Do me a wrong, you're a bringer of evil
The devil is never a maker
The less that you give, you're a taker
So it's on and on and on, it's heaven and hell
Oh well.......
................................................. The Late Great, "RONNI JAMES DIO "_


----------



## Targallian (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the replies everyone, Especially Charger with all of the details about the car I need. That helps alot. Dakota, if you do have those wheels, let me know and we'll work something out. 

Irishtrek, I'm a Trek fanatic having attending about 20 convention with a huge autograph collection. Love all of the series.

Ian, I haven't thought about Gamma in years. Don't even know if I remember what they sound like. I think the singer was later with the Michael Schenker group (another band I haven't thought about since the '80s) and the drummer was with Heart for a while. That's about all I know, and I'm not even sure how correct my 30 year memory of that is. My taste from that late 70s era leans more toward bands like U.K. (Wetton, Holdsworth, Bruford & Jobson, later Bozzio), and of course, Rush & The Alan Parson Project (still sad over the passing of Eric Wolfsson). Also a big fans of a group called Angel, if you remember those guys.

Much like you, my rock history knowledge comes from album covers, interviews, and conversations with friends and musicians I played in bands with. I do use a text for my normal music history class (medieval, renaissance and baroque), but the rock history class is all taken from my 35 years as a rock fan and musician.

Sorry to get off topic, and keep those charger comments coming everyone. This is very helpful. And thanks for making me feel so welcome here!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know Tergallian, we wont to see some pictures of that build as well, we all love to see that kind of work in progress on here, kind of brings us in to the shop with you.....IF YOU CAN that is, and thinks of the Gamma information...........
GREAT INSTATE AS WELL..Keep us Posted on the build as well....

Ian


----------



## Targallian (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I haven't even bought the kit yet, Hoping to get it soon. I'm currently trying to finish a couple of other projects, and I'm getting ready for a trip down to Texas for a performance (classical saxophone stuff) so it will probably be well into the summer before I get started. But I'll be glad to share photos as I go.

And I agree with what you said to dakota, Ian. Music can be enjoyed on all levels. As a professional, I practice my sax about 3-4 hours per day, but I know a lot of good musicians that don't put in nearly that amount of time. It's all a matter of deciding what leve of want to achieve (or maintain).


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Ian thank for the words of encouagement,I would like to fall in between learing to play for myself but also being able to maybe sit in with someone and just jam a while, I never really want to play for an audience,seems some sessions I struggle and struggle with a peice then one day the lights come on and i nail it or at least think so,been kinda studying Albert Collins latley 

Targallian give me a couple days to look arround,most of my model stuff has been packed away for years,although I do still buy kits havn't built any in about 10 yrs ,kinda been getting reinspired by guys here on this site looking at all the stuff everyone posts,I have a started Two Lane Blacktop 55 project I'd like to finish sometime


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know something here dude, if your in to Albert Collins even a little, I can tell you this mister, He was Gary Moore's Idol, and Although Moore Far surpasses him, Anyone really he come up agents, He still Worshiped the man big time, and Now that Gary has passed away Two mounts ago, There will be noting New from him to enjoy, But if your in to Collins, Study Gary Moore's moves, HE WAS A MASTER...R.I.P..You have to trust me on that, 
(NO ONE PLAYED LIKE MOORE, NO ONE)....
You know, I feel for you when you talk about struggling to nail down a peace you are studding, EVERY ONE goes through that dude, No mater who they are, the fact that in Dawns on you and comes together, IS THE CLUE that You have talent, Never Stop dude, That how it works, Soon it will get easier and easier Intel some day Its second nature to you....WAIT AND SEE....All the best can tell you that,.......Believe in your self dude, and everything else, along with everyone else will fall in line............
As far as Model building goes, I'm happy to here that to see all these builds out here are inspiring you to start building once again, I was happy to find this site my self even know it was after I already decided to get back into building, I can see no reason why you shouldn't jump back into it FULL FORCE as well as I have, you will soon remember why you started to build in the first place soon enough if you do, Don't let anyone else's builds intermediate you as well, you will apprize your self just how close your skill leave is to there's, There are a few masters of the build out here, But who cares, build to make your self happy, I will be here to give you any help you might need, 
NO ONE INTEMADAES ME, and you will find more help then just me out here, count on that.......


Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm not over familiar with Gary's work but just listened to Empty Rooms 87 solo and just got goosebumps so I will be looking at his career closer,are you familiar with Davey Knowles? up and coming young guy thats good 




I've been building full glue kits since 7 I'm now 43,used to build quite a bit even a lot with the kids when they were younger then kinda of shelfed it when school sports,BMX,fishing,camping and all the other stuff started getting too busy but have been buying them the entire time,so I'm sitting on a pretty good stash,I usually read and post on the diecast board here but have been checking this board quite a bit and am starting to feel it again,I always loved building outside as a kid under the big old tree in grandpa & grandmas back yard


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I know you where no puppy my friend buy reading your other post, (Yes I do My Home Work) I'm just a hair over that my self two clicks from Half way, And it is Kind of strange I have never heard of this kid before now, Because I haven't, But then again I kind of get stuck in to listing to stuff I already know for the most part and computer generated Percussion, Stuff like that, as well as I stated before to you, I am really in to Midi work, more these days and Acts like, Yello, and Krafteark, (LOOK THEM UP) and There NOTHING like this kind of music but I love both, But with that said.......This kid reminds me very much of a Very Young Gary Moore indeed, Or maybe Stevie Ray Von, with a hint of Johnny Lang tossed in, With lots of Finger work and All the Right blues cords and scales as well, Don't know where they get it really, but All I can say is The cross roads bus still be working somehow you know, Will have to keep my eye on this kid from here on out, He's very good indeed, But you must remember that Guys like this have had some really good acts to learn from to this point, and I'm sure it has helped them get to this stage even if they already have the talent, you have to know these leads came from some one...BUT HES GOOD, And if he keeps on this pace, he will reach Master States in No time...... If he stays 
"TIED TO THE WHIPPING POST" that is...Thinks for the Heads up on him dude, you have a Good ear in deed.......And, Building kits under a Shady Tree, "Wow", Thats so cool, that's killer my friend Great memories, 
......Hay If you have any old kits Hard to find or just cool kits, you may be wonting or trying to dump on someone, I will buy them off you in a hart beat, OR PARTS EVEN,..1:25 Or 1:24 scale, ALWAYS LOOKING, I'm serious about that, Let me know,........PLEASE.......lol...There so hard to find.......But alas NO ONE LETS THEM GO do they,...lol

Ian


----------



## Targallian (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay, I just won an eBay auction for the Supercharger! It should arrive in about a week or so. It will probably be at least May before I start working on it. I also picked up a 1970 Impala kit. I'll use it either as a practice or for conversion parts to build the 67 impala from Supernatural (I hope). If anyone knows of a resin kit of a 4 door 67 impala like the one on Supernatural, let me know. I know some have kit bashed or scratch built a few, and I'd like to a resin kit molded from a good one.

For the music stuff, Dakota, don't feel bad. I've worked on lots of music that a felt secure with, then blew some passages when I got on stage. We all struggle with that.

I'm not much of a blues fan, although I've played plenty of it in my day. I think its kind of guitarist thing. Every guitarist I know loves blues, and most saxophonists and kind of take it or leave. Didn't mention it earlier, Ian, but I am a Peter Gabriel fanatic. Love his stuff.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Targallian sorry we totaly hijacked your thread but PM me your mailing address and sometime you'll get an envelope from me 

Ian love SRV and if you like him at all watch the live at Montreux 82-85 DVD man he could really tear it up,how about Gary Hoey not as bluesey but another great player,I'm guessing my kits will be left in my will someday,I only ever got rid of one load about 10 yrs ago when out of work,I sold of most of my duplicates which was about 300 kits and your right kits are getting hard to find,we only have a couple places here that even sell them anymore used to be at least a dozen hobbystores and box stores that sold them but not anymore,you don't have Hobby Lobbys out there do you ? here they have the most kits locally and usually have a printable 40% off coupon


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I'M Sorry As well,......But,what would you say if I said, "SO",............... As in, you know what I mean,....Man that recoding was some of his Best I think, But I loved that one piece, "Family In The Fishing net", Just picked up a copy of Growing Up as well, along with The DVD of the Making of the concert, Very Interest.......He has an Imagination Like No other, Even when He's not pretending to be a Lawn Mower,....Of In a Red dress, or Dressed like a Fore Legged Fox, Or Huge Eye like creature, Or, WELL YOU GET MY POINT....lol, So on, And So On, All in that order...What a Master he is, as well as his daughter is coming along nicely in the field as well, she's a good singer, He's getting Long in the tooth you know and Now has a son, don't know what is next for him, IF ANYTHING....we must now Hold are breath as see.....One Of the Best There has ever been.......

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

sorry don't know on the Impala maybe Modelhaus or Perry's resin


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't think we do have those shops, But I get all my stuff On line for the most part, From Privet Sources, as well as auctions, On line and On the street, and I have used all the Hobby links I know about as well, From Mega Hobby, 
Hobby Inc and so on, now ALL OF THEM that I know about know my name, to find all I was looking for, it is the only way, I have some Interesting Hook ups now, so if you looking for anything special Let me know, I will go look for that Reason kit Targallian is look for in a while, I spent Over $3000 dollars this year alone on model kits, but I have only Begun to Defile my self in this field, I must be 
"A few Fries Short Of A Happy Meal" to be this much in to this hobby, But hears the deal, Pete is back on the prowl as will, HES GOOD AT THIS hunting thing, he's the man to ask for rear kits....You may already Know this fact....So...
"Go ask Him when he's Ten Feet Tall",....I have to stop using the song references,..there starting to get bad now...Someone might take them the wrong way some day....
THEN WHAT....My Bad.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

your not alone on this one Music man, Still looking but this dude it Hot on your heals, Wont to make a reason cast of that same ride...

http://www.therpf.com/f11/67-chevy-impala-87243/

Is this the car,...

http://www.escalemodels.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8113

check out that land-rover in the back ground as well, I have that kit, That ones is off the hook, and wasn't cheep,.....


----------



## Targallian (Mar 24, 2011)

Dakota, I'll send my address straight away. Let me know if you need any shipping cost or anything.

Ian, Gabriel is doing a tour with orchestra this summer. I know he's planning to be in Texas and Kansas City. Thinking about going. But yeah, the Growing Up and Still Growing Up DVDs are great. Secret World Live is still my favorite. I no longer teach marching band, although I did it as a high school band director. My two favorite shows I put together were a Peter Gabriel show and an Alan Parsons Project show. The PG show was so much fun to put together.


----------



## Targallian (Mar 24, 2011)

Ian Anderson said:


> your not alone on this one Music man, Still looking but this dude it Hot on your heals, Wont to make a reason cast of that same ride...
> 
> http://www.therpf.com/f11/67-chevy-impala-87243/
> 
> ...


That's the one!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

nope no postage no nothing,happy to send em to ya but you will have to post pics when its done

Ian is that the old Monogram Rover,loved that kit as a kid


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Might be, but the one you speak of, but the one I have is the ITALERI 1:24,... 4 Wheel Drive 109" LWB kit, that one has no Cab there, But it could have been modified, and no doubt was, the one you speak of is Shorter as well, I remember it well, Loved that kit,.But this one I just posted is about $50 to $100 bucks, Depending on where you find it,They sill make it and all, But I had to have it, Haven't started the build yet, But I will, The kit number is No 3697, for reference... There are Others of this truck as well....
Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

not sure if it was changed but just checked ebay and this is the one I remember,guess it will stay a memory at that price http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-Monogram-22...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8045181925402643047


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I saw that one as well, I think my words where, WHY SO DARN MUCH, that same kit is available in a few deferent place, at a lower price, The only deference it seems to have was the Hippy Decals on this one,...LOL... Don't know what that hippy is smoking, If he thinks I will ever pay that much for a few Flower decals, He's either smoked, TO MUCH or NOT ENOUGH, one of the two....(lol)....Think He Needs to take a ride down to Humboldt County, I should think to get it right......Or not In any case, HES OUT OF HIS MIND....

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*charger kits*

Just picked up these two Charger kits on line, The* 1968 Dodge Charger R/T Special Edition 2n1 Revell*, and the *1/25 '69 Dodge Charger from Revell-Monogram*, The first one looks like it will make a nice custom But think I will go with the stock look on the second one, They make a Vinyl top kit for the realistic look as well, Only one I can find so far is a White kit, Might be able to paint it black, But sill looking for the Black Vinyl Top kit for one of these builds as well, also picked up these other kits from The First place, Hobby Ink, ....
*1/25 '69 Camaro Z28 RS*,.... *1/24 '71 Hemi Cuda 426,* ....*1/24 '80 Ford Bronco 2N1*, and the 1*/25 '65 Chevy Step side Pickup 2N1*, all of which look GREAT, been looking for that Camaro for a while now, And there it was, I Have a few other versions Of the Chargers and the Camaro, but I have build this one Camaro kit before, And it has the Right parts Perfect Body, The others have Great potential as well, Hay *CJTORINO*, if this one kit has the same decal set you sent me, You may have either The Black One Or the White one off this kit for pay backs, Your choice my friend......
Lots of possibilities here in all these builds I should think........."_GOT OT LOVE THOSE CHARGERS"_

Ian


----------



## Targallian (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok, so I got the car in the mail, and the scoop for the hood is not with the kit. I contacted the seller and he is very nice about it and trying to work things out, but that kind of ruins using it to make the burn notice car. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks to me like it has a six pack scoop on it:
http://i43.tinypic.com/w2dq2x.jpg

You can get a resin one here: (number 56) even has the ridge around it.
http://www.compresins.com/site/751597/page/237911

brian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

yup I agree add on 6 pack,i'm hoping to drop wheels in the mail tomorrow


----------



## Targallian (Mar 24, 2011)

Excellent Brian. I'll order it right away! And thanks again Dakota. You guys are great.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup, according to the above posted pic, it's a Six Pak or 6bbl scoop, 69 B-bodies.


----------

